# Damage Parser



## paslay (20. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir den Damage Parser für Rift zugelegt und habe folgendes Problem. Habe ihn runtergeladen, entpackt und gestartet, ingame "/combatlog" eingetippt und wollte jetzt auf die "CombatLog.txt" Datei zugreifen...aber irgendwie is die nicht aufzufinden
in meinem Rift-Ordner . Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps, wo den die Datei abgeblieben ist, oder was ich jetzt machen kann?

lg paslay


----------



## Lari (20. April 2011)

Die findest du im Rift Game Ordner.
Aber les ich auch nicht zum ersten mal, dass jemand das combatlog sucht 

Alternativ mach doch ne Suche nach combatlog.txt auf der entsprechenden Festplatte. Wenn du dann nichts findest meld dich nochmal


----------



## paslay (20. April 2011)

hab gerade den Gameordner durchsucht und leider nichts gefunden


----------



## Lari (20. April 2011)

Ingame Protokoll aktivieren und dann mal irgendwas hauen um sicherzustellen, dass irgendwas gelogged wurde. Dann schau nochmal.


----------



## paslay (20. April 2011)

habs ausprobiert...nix da


----------



## Lari (20. April 2011)

Kannst du Screenshots machen? Werden die gespeichert?
Rift mal als Administrator starten eventuell.


----------



## paslay (20. April 2011)

ich bin Administrator auf meinem PC. Oder muss/kann ich da noch irgendwas einstellen? Ich bin gerade echt am verzweifeln


----------



## WilliWinzig (20. April 2011)

Zum Glück, ist der normale WoW User zu blöde um den Parser zu benutzen.
So bleibt man noch ein wenig von dieser Pest verschont.
Überlegt euch also zweimal , ob ihr hier helfen wollt ......


----------



## Hellyes (20. April 2011)

Ich denke, Lari meint:

Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung, die du starten möchtest (in deinem Fall das Rift-Icon nehme ich an), es öffnet sich ein Kontextmenü, dann auf "Als Administrator ausführen".


----------



## MrBlaki (20. April 2011)

Die Pest breitet sich nun auch in Rift aus, wieder ein Game das man abschreiben kann, fehlt nurnoch ein Gearscore für Rift.


----------



## Docmortem (20. April 2011)

um das Spiel im Adminmodus zu starten klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Startdatei und wähle im Kontextmenü "Als Administrator ausführen".

Danach kannst du im spiel /combatlog eingeben und die Datei sollte sich im Hauptordner von Rift befinden.

Du musst das Spiel immer wenn du parsen willst im Administrationsmodus starten, da die Combatlogdatei überschrieben wird und dies nur mit Adminrechten geht.


----------



## Lancegrim (20. April 2011)

Entfernt weil: "Du übertreibst eben einfach, klassischer WoW-Hater."


----------



## Bodensee (20. April 2011)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Zum Glück, ist der normale WoW User zu blöde um den Parser zu benutzen.
> So bleibt man noch ein wenig von dieser Pest verschont.
> Überlegt euch also zweimal , ob ihr hier helfen wollt ......






MrBlaki schrieb:


> Die Pest breitet sich nun auch in Rift aus, wieder ein Game das man abschreiben kann, fehlt nurnoch ein Gearscore für Rift.



leider hat sie die "Blödeantworten"- Pest hier in den Riftforen schon sehr viel früher eingenistet.


----------



## Lari (21. April 2011)

Gibt halt Leute die ein bisschen mehr aus seinem Charakter holen wollen als schöne, groß aufploppende Zahlen 
Ich nutz den Parser als Tank und bin dankbar, dass es ihn gibt


----------



## Mayestic (21. April 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Die Pest breitet sich nun auch in Rift aus, wieder ein Game das man abschreiben kann, fehlt nurnoch ein Gearscore für Rift.



Nein, Gearscore fehlt in Rift nicht aber ein DamageMeter schon. Meine Meinung. 
Leider sind sie noch etwas ungenau, finde ich, und lohnen z.Zt. erstmal nur an der Puppe. 

Aber seitdem wir ihn benutzen läuft es in T2 und T3 wesentlich besser. 

Vorbei die Zeit in der sich dämliche Spieler die denken sie wären DDs verstecken konnten und die Schuld immer wieder beim Tank oder den Heilern suchten.
Nein ohh Wunder, die DDs machen kein Schaden bzw es gibt nur wenige Spieler die die Bezeichnung DD auch umsetzen können. 

Daher finde ich es gut. Nicht in alles Aspekten das ist klar. 

Wenn ihr Rift abschreiben wollt tut es und geht einfach.


Ich benutz den Parser als Heiler denn ich vergleiche meine HPS jede Woche bei den gleichen Bossen. 
Auch ich wurde erstmal aufgeklärt wie ich effektiver heilen kann, weil meine Heilungen waren leider laut Parser auch grottenschlecht am Anfang.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Entfernt weil: "Du übertreibst eben einfach, klassischer WoW-Hater."


----------



## Shenoz (21. April 2011)

wie einfach immer alles schlecht geredet wird  ihr ritzt euch wahrscheinlich alle, weil das leben so schlecht ist mit damagemeter  stellt euch mal vor im realen leben (ja das soll es geben hab ich gehört) würden keine vergleiche unter menschen mehr stattfinden... michael schumacher wäre wieder weltmeister ! schalke könnte endlich wieder die schale erlangen. komische welt oder?! in diesem sinne frohe ostern ihr miesepeter  und viel glück bei der bewältigung des problems an den TE


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Entfernt weil: "Du übertreibst eben einfach, klassischer WoW-Hater."


----------



## buffed is the best (21. April 2011)

Wollte nur mal fragen Lohnen sich die 50 euro


----------



## Lari (21. April 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ja, geht übrigens auch deutlich billiger.
Rift wird dich eine Weile beschäftigen, wenn dir ein WoW-ähnlicher Spielstil zusagt.


----------



## Anser (21. April 2011)

Shenoz schrieb:


> wie einfach immer alles schlecht geredet wird  ihr ritzt euch wahrscheinlich alle, weil das leben so schlecht ist mit damagemeter  stellt euch mal vor im realen leben (ja das soll es geben hab ich gehört) würden keine vergleiche unter menschen mehr stattfinden... michael schumacher wäre wieder weltmeister ! schalke könnte endlich wieder die schale erlangen. komische welt oder?! in diesem sinne frohe ostern ihr miesepeter  und viel glück bei der bewältigung des problems an den TE




Die schönste und Sachlichste Erklärung :-) wer jetzt noch Mault dem ist net mehr zu helfen, danke für das lächeln ;-)


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (21. April 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Nein, Gearscore fehlt in Rift nicht aber ein DamageMeter schon. Meine Meinung.
> Leider sind sie noch etwas ungenau, finde ich, und lohnen z.Zt. erstmal nur an der Puppe.
> 
> Aber seitdem wir ihn benutzen läuft es in T2 und T3 wesentlich besser.
> ...


Das Dumme dran is halt, daß die Raidleiter dann anfangen bestimmte Skillungen zu forden, 
kurz darauf dann jeder, der ne Gruppe aufmacht, 
dann jeder der ne Gruppe aufmacht darin auch wieder wie in WoW nur die 5 am Besten ausgerüsteten Spieler des Servers akzeptiert...
... daraus folgt wieder Fast-Creep bis zum Erbrechen und üble Balgerei um die Epics...
... und daraus wieder eine unattraktive Comunity, wie wir an einem finanziell erfolgreichen Beispiel sehen ...

... und bei Fast-Creep ist jeder mit den Bgs von Frozen Throne besser dran...
dafür muß man kein MMO spielen...


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2011)

Ganz einfach, wer gut spielen will braucht so ein Tool. Wenn ich bloß Casual spiele und das mit Gleichgesinnten ist mir der Progress usw. egal - da wird halt nur gedaddelt. Wenn man aber einfach das streben hat der Beste zu sein, dann kommt man da nicht herum.


----------



## Kamsi (21. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man aber einfach das streben hat der Beste zu sein, dann kommt man da nicht herum.



Wieso muss ich ich da an das intro von pokemon denken ^^

Ich hoffe mal rift bleibt lange zeit von internen programmen wie gs und dmg meter verschont. hat irgendwie alles zerstört damals.


----------



## ink0gnito (21. April 2011)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Zum Glück, ist der normale WoW User zu blöde um den Parser zu benutzen.
> So bleibt man noch ein wenig von dieser Pest verschont.
> Überlegt euch also zweimal , ob ihr hier helfen wollt ......



Oho, die " WoW ist so schei.ße, und ich bin Total krass" Elite ist wieder im Forum unterwegs!Aye aye
Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte 100x Lieber ein WoW Idiot/blödheini wie du es so schön nennst, als einen Elitären Dummschwätzer.


----------



## paslay (21. April 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Oho, die " WoW ist so schei.ße, und ich bin Total krass" Elite ist wieder im Forum unterwegs!Aye aye
> Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte 100x Lieber ein WoW Idiot/blödheini wie du es so schön nennst, als einen Elitären Dummschwätzer.



DANKE!! 
soll das heißen, nur weil ich mich nicht so toll mit Computern auskenne, bin ich ein WoW heini,blöd und die Pest???
Naja was soll ich sagen...habe hier im Buffedforum nichts anderes erwartet! Hier ist es wie in jedem MMO...Es gibt nette
hilfsbereite Leute (wie man hier in diesem Thread auch lesen konnte. spezieller Dank an Lari ) und dann gibts es natürlich 
die Leute die ja so TOLL sind, alles wissen, es jedem unter die Nase reiben müssen und jeden flamen, wenn er irgendwas fragt! 
Ich finde so ein verhalten einfach arm! Mir egal was die ICHBINJASOTOLLUNDREIBEESJEDEMUNTERDIENASEFRAKTION von diesem 
Post hält, denn da steh ich drüber. An alle, die mir geholfen haben geht ein fettes DANKE (Parser läuft) und an die andern ein "Danke für nichts"!
so long
paslay


----------



## Lari (21. April 2011)

Hey hey, du musst auch so fair sein und nicht von einem Schwachmaten auf die Community schließen 
Aber schön, dass es läuft


----------



## lemete (21. April 2011)

ein DamageMeter hatte man früher in WoW auch nicht, und dennoch was erreicht. Es gibt sicher einige, die dies nur für die persönliche Auswertung hernehmen.
Aber seien wir mal nicht so naiv und gehen davon aus, dass das auch so bleibt. 

Ich für meinen Teil würde es schrecklich finden, wenn am ende Rift die gleiche Com hätte wie WoW. Wo es nur darum geht Epic und der super Held zu sein.
Wo jeder der nicht 110% hat sofort ausgestoßen wird und keine Chancen mehr hat etwas zu erleben.

Die meisten nutzen DamageMeter eh nur, weil sie Ihrem Mitspielern zu beginn immer unterstellen, dass diese eh nichts können und faul sind.
Wenn man davon ausgehen würde, dass jeder Spieler sein bestes gibt, würde man kein DD-Meter brauchen.


----------



## Lari (21. April 2011)

lemete schrieb:


> ein DamageMeter hatte man früher in WoW auch nicht, und dennoch was erreicht. Es gibt sicher einige, die dies nur für die persönliche Auswertung hernehmen.
> Aber seien wir mal nicht so naiv und gehen davon aus, dass das auch so bleibt.



Recount wurde auf curse.com am 17. August 2007 das erste mal angeboten. Aus meiner Classic-Zeit weiß ich, dass es auch schon vorher ein anderes DMG-Meter gab. Dass es keine gegeben haben soll ist Einbildung.
Die Spiel-Community hat sich einfach gewandelt, und das liegt zu 100% nicht an einem Addon.

Edit: Hab noch ein bisschen weiter gesucht und bin auf den 1. September 2006 gestoßen, an dem es schon Damage Meter in WoW gab. Das ist also kein neumodischer Schnick Schnack 

Und noch ein bisschen rumgeschaut: Jemand fragte in 2006, welche Damage MEter von den Usern beim Endgame-Raiden genutzt werden und erwähnt beiläufig, dass die eine Gilde x und die andere y benutzt, während seine neue z nimmt. Wie gesagt: es gab sie schon und sie wurden genutzt.


----------



## paslay (21. April 2011)

lemete schrieb:


> ein DamageMeter hatte man früher in WoW auch nicht, und dennoch was erreicht. Es gibt sicher einige, die dies nur für die persönliche Auswertung hernehmen.
> Aber seien wir mal nicht so naiv und gehen davon aus, dass das auch so bleibt.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil würde es schrecklich finden, wenn am ende Rift die gleiche Com hätte wie WoW. Wo es nur darum geht Epic und der super Held zu sein.
> ...



würde ich glatt so unterschreiben! 
nutze den Parser lediglich zum auswerten und vergleichen, meiner eigenen Werte. Alles andere is mir bums!


----------



## ink0gnito (21. April 2011)

Richtig.Ich habe 2 Wochen nach dem Offiz. WoW EU Release damit angefangen, und wiederrum ca. 2 Monate später, hatte ich einen Dmg Meter drauf.Name keine Ahnung mehr, war aufjeden fall nicht Recount, aber es gab mindestens eines.


----------



## wertzû (21. April 2011)

DMGmeter hiess das dmgmeter 

Und der Durchschnittliche WoW spieler hat keine ahnung von PC's. Sowie die durchschnittliche Hausfrau/mann keine ahnung vom kochen hat... Das ist nun mal fakt


----------



## Bodensee (21. April 2011)

lemete schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil würde es schrecklich finden, wenn am ende Rift die gleiche Com hätte wie WoW. Wo es nur darum geht Epic und der super Held zu sein.
> Wo jeder der nicht 110% hat sofort ausgestoßen wird und keine Chancen mehr hat etwas zu erleben.



Es ist die gleiche Com wie die von WoW. Siehste daran, das es ab dem 3. Post nicht mehr um die eigentliche Fragestellung des TE geht.


----------



## Klos1 (21. April 2011)

Shenoz schrieb:


> wie einfach immer alles schlecht geredet wird  ihr ritzt euch wahrscheinlich alle, weil das leben so schlecht ist mit damagemeter  stellt euch mal vor im realen leben (ja das soll es geben hab ich gehört) würden keine vergleiche unter menschen mehr stattfinden... michael schumacher wäre wieder weltmeister ! schalke könnte endlich wieder die schale erlangen. komische welt oder?! in diesem sinne frohe ostern ihr miesepeter  und viel glück bei der bewältigung des problems an den TE



Nur blöd, dass du hier Wettbewerbe aufzählst. Ein Wettbewerb ohne Vergleich? Ob ein Raid jetzt aber ein Wettbewerb ist, darüber könnte man sich streiten. Dein Gegner ist hier kein Lebewesen, sondern nur ein Skript. Wenn also, dann würde Wettbewerb untereinander im Raid stattfinden. Und ob das jeder gut finden muss, dass ist fraglich. Wenn das hingegen von vornherein so festgelegt wird, dann ist dem halt so.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wer gut spielen will braucht so ein Tool. Wenn ich bloß Casual spiele und das mit Gleichgesinnten ist mir der Progress usw. egal - da wird halt nur gedaddelt. Wenn man aber einfach das streben hat der Beste zu sein, dann kommt man da nicht herum.



Das Streben, in einem Spiel der Beste zu sein?  Mmh...jo, wer meint, dass er das braucht.  Man kann sein Leben auf viele unsinnige Arten verschwenden.
Das hier ist halt eine weitere. 

Wobei ich dazu sagen möchte, dass ich die richtig guten Spieler eh nur im PvP sehe. Da braucht man Hirn. DMG-Meter hilft da nicht viel weiter.
Jemand, der in Wow weltweit bei den Besten in der Arena spielt, dem würde ich zugestehen, ein wirklich guter Spieler zu sein.

Aber dieser ganze Raid-Progress-Schmarn ist mir hochgradig suspekt. Lauter Möchtegern-Pros, die irgendwelche Skripte runtereiern. Der ganze Client mit Addons zugeschissen, dass es fast schon starke Ähnlichkeiten zu einem Autopiloten aufweist. 

"Achtung! Böser Boss zaubert in 5 Sekunden einen großen Blitz! Bitte gehen sie jetzt 5 Schritte nach links!" 


LOL


----------



## ink0gnito (21. April 2011)

So einfach, ist es aber Offensichtlich auch nicht, Skripte mit Hilfe Addons, nennen wir es mal - auszuschalten.
Sonst wären viel mehr Gilden Weltweit im Hardmode Clear Status :>


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Streben, in einem Spiel der Beste zu sein?  Mmh...jo, wer meint, dass er das braucht.  Man kann sein Leben auf viele unsinnige Arten verschwenden.
> Das hier ist halt eine weitere.



Genau, ich verschwende in dem Spiel meine Zeit weil ich Spaß daran habe mich theoretisch damit zu beschäftigen und weil ich Spaß daran habe mehr Schaden zu machen als andere gleichwertige Spieler. Du verschwendest bei dem selben Spiel aber nicht deine Zeit weil du Spaß daran hast es einfach zu spielen? Mensch, das macht soviel Sinn das ist einfach unglaublich! Sowas dämliches habe ich schonlange nichtmehr gehört.

Ich spiel ja auch kein Fußball um dann der Balljunge zu sein, sondern um meinen Job anständig zu machen - dann erst macht es nämlich auch Laune.


----------



## myadictivo (21. April 2011)

und die ganzen pvpler spielen natürlich auch ohne addons und nur mit standard ui weil sie ja sooo die könner sind.
ich hätt heut ja nicht mehr gelacht


----------



## Klos1 (21. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Genau, ich verschwende in dem Spiel meine Zeit weil ich Spaß daran habe mich theoretisch damit zu beschäftigen und weil ich Spaß daran habe mehr Schaden zu machen als andere gleichwertige Spieler. Du verschwendest bei dem selben Spiel aber nicht deine Zeit weil du Spaß daran hast es einfach zu spielen? Mensch, das macht soviel Sinn das ist einfach unglaublich! Sowas dämliches habe ich schonlange nichtmehr gehört.
> 
> Ich spiel ja auch kein Fußball um dann der Balljunge zu sein, sondern um meinen Job anständig zu machen - dann erst macht es nämlich auch Laune.



Genau - du hast es gerafft. Weil ich, um es normal zu spielen, keine Unmengen an Zeit reinstecken muss. Ich muss mich an nichts binden. Wenn jemand spontan anruft und sagt: "Hey - wir haben schönes Wetter. Bock auf Grillen?" 

Dann sag ich: "Ja klar!" Mach darauf hin den PC aus und verpiss mich, während ein Progress-Raider sagt: "Ne sorry - wir haben gerade Raid"! Kenne ich doch von meinen Freunden und Wow.
Einige haben es sogar soweit getrieben, dass die Frau abgehauen ist. Ist halt blöd, wenn man zu den besten Raidern gehören will und fünfmal die Woche raidet.

Deswegen verschwenden solche Leute in MEINEN Augen ihre Zeit. Was du denkst, ist mir scheißegal. Noch Fragen?



myadictivo schrieb:


> und die ganzen pvpler spielen natürlich auch ohne addons und nur mit standard ui weil sie ja sooo die könner sind.
> ich hätt heut ja nicht mehr gelacht



Ahh..mein Spezialfreund, der die Krise bekommt, wenn jemand Kritik an Rift übt.  Eigentlich rede ich ja nur höchst ungern mit Fanboys, aber gut. Ein UI und ein Addon, was Aktionen vorhersagt sind zweierlei. Außerdem bist du auf ein UI im PvP nicht so sehr angewissen, denn jemand, der auf höchsten Niveau Arena spielt, der hat nur Shortcuts. Wenn du schnell sein willst, dann schaust du darauf, was der Gegner macht und nicht auf ein bescheuertes Addon.

Welches supertolle Addon benutzen denn die besten im PvP deiner Meinung nach, wenn ich fragen darf? Und wie gesagt, wenn ich mir das UI zurechtschiebe, dann hat das nichts mit Sachen wie Deadly Boss Mod zu tun.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2011)

Du unterstellst einem trotzdem absoluten Bullshit - nur weil ich meinen Schaden optimiere heißt das nicht das ich ein Progressraider bin - ich bin gerade mal Level 35 bei Rift und ein anderes MMO spiele ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nichtmehr. Ich denke auch nicht das jeder der sich auf diese Art und Weise mit soeinem Spiel beschäftigt automatisch total lifeless ist - sondern lediglich kein Casual. Du kannst da rum-mimimin soviel du willst aber solche Unterstellungen würde ich für mich behalten, zumindest solange du mit solchen Scheuklappen rumrennst.


----------



## ink0gnito (21. April 2011)

Hardcore Gilden Raiden 5x die Woche?Sicher nicht.Nur zu den Anfangs Zeiten eines neuen Contents, danach ist der Mist auf Farm Status, und stell dir vor, danach Raiden sie im Schnitt weniger als die ganzen Casuals die 3x die Woche ran "Müssen", für ihre 6 Bosse :>


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Entfernt weil: "Du übertreibst eben einfach, klassischer WoW-Hater."


----------



## myadictivo (21. April 2011)

ich zocke kein arena und mein letztes mal richtig pvp habe ich zu classic zeiten gezockt, als es noch keine realmpools gab und man sich serverintern auf die fratze gekloppt hat.
deshalb erübrigt sich die frage nach dem "welches addon" man benutzt für mich. aber sicher allein die 7 addons die hier bei buffed extra unter pvp-addons laufen und sowas wie spells anzeigen, die auf einen gewirkt werden sind natürlich nebensächlich. hab vergessen, die pro pvp spieler erkennen innerhalb von sekundenbruchteilen an der animation schon, welchen skill der gegner grade benutzt.

ich bin im allgemeinen kein fan von irgendwelchen addons und zock einfach mit dem, was der entwickler mir mitgibt an einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

und jetzt sorry, dass du dich auf mein niveau herablassen mußtes..großer meister der lyrischen ergüsse  ich fühle mich geehrt, dass du mit mir unwürdigem geschöpf überhaupt noch konversation betreibst..ja wirklich. womit hab ich das verdient.

aber ich muss jetzt rift spielen. ich bin fanboy und so. will ja auch endlich meinen char richtung level 50 bekommen. bin ja fanboy und so und häng 24/7 vor dem spiel, weils ja so geil ist. werd auch gleich mal meine frau rausschmeissen und der nächste der mich fragt ob ich zum grillen mitkomm, bekommt die worschd in den a**** gesteckt.


----------



## ink0gnito (21. April 2011)

Hä?Dann Raide doch ohne Addons?Wieso Raidest mit Healbot?Gibt einen haufen Leute, die auf diesen Scheiß verzichten.Kumpel von mir, spielt in einer Top Raid Gilde, und nutzt 2 Addons, keins davon hat was mit Healbot o.ä zutun.Er spielt btw. Rogue und Heal Druid.

Also, das Nächste mal (sofern es einen geben wird), sag dem Bösen Mann hinter dir, der dir die Pistole am Nacken hält, er möge dich doch ohne Addons Raiden lassen.


----------



## Lancegrim (21. April 2011)

Entfernt weil: "Du übertreibst eben einfach, klassischer WoW-Hater."


----------



## Kafka (21. April 2011)

Also Addons für Rift sind ansich unnötig, da hat Trion schon genug Einstellungsmöglichkeiten rein gepackt. Quests und Kämpfe sind auch nicht so kompliziert, das man dafür ne Ünterstützung bräuchte. Dmg Messer usw sind auch unnötig, denn der Boss liegt eh irgendwann, und da man momentan eh nur mit leuten raiden geht die man kennt, weiss man auch was die können.


----------



## Shenoz (21. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass du hier Wettbewerbe aufzählst. Ein Wettbewerb ohne Vergleich? Ob ein Raid jetzt aber ein Wettbewerb ist, darüber könnte man sich streiten. Dein Gegner ist hier kein Lebewesen, sondern nur ein Skript. Wenn also, dann würde Wettbewerb untereinander im Raid stattfinden. Und ob das jeder gut finden muss, dass ist fraglich. Wenn das hingegen von vornherein so festgelegt wird, dann ist dem halt so.



ok anderes beispiel: bewerb dich mal irgendwo und sag "ich wollte nie in meinen fachgebiet der beste sein und hab deshalb auch nie versucht herauszufinden ob ich alles gut mache. wahrscheinlich bin ich ein großer versager und kann schraubenzieher nicht von korkenzieher unterscheiden aber für sie bin ich sicher der richtige mann! moment... was soll ich bei ihnen überhaupt machen?"

ich sag mal, wer oben mitspielen will sollte einen gewissen konkurenzdruck verkraften können. ist ja nicht so dass einem das externe penismeter aufgedrängt würde


----------



## Demordar (21. April 2011)

Ich spiele nur ohne AddOns. Zumindestens solchen Quark wie Healbot usw lass ich weg. Lediglich Komplettinventar und Auctioneer nutze ich. Dennoch raide ich erfolgreich. Genau so handhabt es fast die gesamte Raidgruppe und das schon seit Classic.
Also diejenigen die behaupten das gäbe es nicht mehr, sind auch diejenigen die sich alles von AddOns vorbeten lassen.

Ich muss sagen das Spiele die keine AddOns zulassen ein von Grund her höheres Maß an Spielverständnis und Klassenbeherrschung fordern. Was leider nicht bedeutet das die Spiele gut sind. Aber das ist was anderes.


----------



## ink0gnito (21. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ja genau und ein Freund eines Freundes dessen Cousins Freundin ihre Schwester spielt auch ohne Addons.
> 
> Es gibt keine Gilde die ohne Addons irgendwas im Content clear hat, weil das ne Leistung wäre, über die berichtet worden wäre.
> 
> ...





Wie schon einer, auf Seite 2 sagte "Was du Denkst ist mir Scheiß egal, noch Fragen?"
Der Kollege hat 10/13 25HM Down, und Spielt ohne Addons, bzw. nur DBM und Gladius, das wars.Nun geh Schlafen und halte mich für einen Lügner, scheiß Egal


----------



## wertzû (21. April 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Hardcore Gilden Raiden 5x die Woche?Sicher nicht.Nur zu den Anfangs Zeiten eines neuen Contents, danach ist der Mist auf Farm Status, und stell dir vor, danach Raiden sie im Schnitt weniger als die ganzen Casuals die 3x die Woche ran "Müssen", für ihre 6 Bosse :>



in einer hardcore gilde nicht. Ich musste an den tagen an denen wir fertig waren trockenübungen machen. Das ist hardcore, die anderen machen nur bisschen hardmodes


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. April 2011)

Moderation:

Könnt Ihr euch bitte im Ton etwas mäßigen und nicht auf die persönliche Schiene abzugleiten? Danke.


----------



## Fyralon (22. April 2011)

paslay schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir den Damage Parser für Rift zugelegt und habe folgendes Problem. Habe ihn runtergeladen, entpackt und gestartet, ingame "/combatlog" eingetippt und wollte jetzt auf die "CombatLog.txt" Datei zugreifen...aber irgendwie is die nicht aufzufinden
> in meinem Rift-Ordner . Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps, wo den die Datei abgeblieben ist, oder was ich jetzt machen kann?
> ...




Fängt das in RIFt auch an?Man sollte Blizz echt ein Denkmal dafür setzen für ihre Idee mit den Addons!

Dieser völlig unnütze Müll verbreitet sich wie ein Geschwür und prima das deren Ex-Com dafür sorgt das sich das überall ausbreitet.

Ein Tipp hab ich auch was du machen kannst,spiel W*W da ist die Egoverlängerung gern gesehen.



Ernsthaft,nirgends ist die Com (nicht alle Spieler!) bisher so schlecht im Benehmen,so selbstverliebt egoistich,so grob in der Ausdrucksweise wie bei dieser Schneesturmfirma.Was Addons wie Recount und Crap zum großteil mitschuld sind.[ironie]Find's gut das die leute wieder nun anfangen zu denunzieren auf optimalen Schaden und über kurz oder lang wieder alles Einheitsbrei wird[/ironie]


Wenn ich Namen lese wie "Deimudda" und lesen muss im Riftchat "Hab 5 jahre WoW gespielt (anmerkung von mir:sicher was worauf er/sie stolz sein kann!  ) möcht ich MMO's am liebsten ganz liegen lassen und mich nur noch auf Solo RPG's a la Dragonage konzentrieren.


----------



## Iffadrim (22. April 2011)

in Rift deutet nichts darauf hin, dass Trion die eigene Implemtierung von Addons ingame zulassen wird.

Ist wie bei AoC, dort kann man auch nur extern Logfiles auswerten.

Ich hab nix gegen Parser, solange sie nicht wie in WOW direkt in Konversationen eingefügt werden können.
Ich kenne Leute, die sagen, dadurch dass es extern läuft, haben sie ar keine Lust das Tool zu nutzen.

Wir können ja auch gleich Hotkeys und Makros verbieten, damit Pro-Gamer keinen Vorteil gegenüber Casual-Gamern haben können.


----------



## paslay (22. April 2011)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Fängt das in RIFt auch an?Man sollte Blizz echt ein Denkmal dafür setzen für ihre Idee mit den Addons!
> 
> Dieser völlig unnütze Müll verbreitet sich wie ein Geschwür und prima das deren Ex-Com dafür sorgt das sich das überall ausbreitet.
> 
> ...



Wenn du aufmerksam lesen würdest, dann hättest du gesehen, dass ich den Parser nur für mich verwende! Soll heissen, ich nehme es nur für meinen eigenen Schaden, um zu vergleichen, welche Skillung die beste für mich ist. Erst lesen, dann schreiben!


----------



## Lari (22. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Sein wir mal ehrlich WoW wurde durch die ganzen Addons zur Witzfigur. Es gibt Addons die nehmen dir das Quest lesen ab, es gibt Addons die nehmen es dir ab auf den Castbalken des Bosses zu achten, es gibt Addons die nehmen es dir ab überhaupt auf den Bildschirm zu schauen. Es gibt Addons die sagen dir sogar eine Rota auf, wann du welchen Knopf zu drücken hast. Ein Wunder das es keine Addons gibt die für mich aufs Klo gehen, einkaufen und mir Essen kochen.
> 
> WoW wird immer einfacher, und somit langweiliger in meinen Augen. Als Heiler hast du in Raids kaum was zu tun außer stupide auf deine Healbotanzeige zu starren. Ganz toll... *gähn*



Genau, und weil das ausnahmslos stimmt hat jeder Spieler alles down. Weil es soooo einfach ist.
Tut mir leid, aber dieses WoW-Gebashe aufgrund von Addons ist sehr arm. Zumal man in Rift nichtmal Addons braucht um völlig hirnbefreit viel Schaden zu machen oder mittlerweile sogar zu tanken. Denn dafür gibts die Makros. Es gibt einen Tank-Build inklusive Makros mit dem man bis T3 alles tanken kann, mit zwei Tasten. Das geht wohlgemerkt nur mit bestimmten Builds und nicht allen Klassen, aber es geht.

Lancegrim, du fällst mir ständig mit WoW-Gebashe auf. Ist dir nicht klar, dass du dadurch Reaktionen provozierst und somit Threads ins off-topic reisst?


----------



## Lancegrim (22. April 2011)

Entfernt weil: "Du übertreibst eben einfach, klassischer WoW-Hater."


----------



## Lari (22. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ich bin also Schuld das hier ins Off Topic gerät dabei bist du derjenige der jeden hier im Forum dauernd angreift. Alles klar.


Wäre mir neu 



> Wenn du mich zitierst, dann machs richtig und lies dir durch was ich geschrieben habe, ich habe dort MEINE Meinung wiedergegeben, wenn du da was reininterpretierst, was dir nicht passt, is mir das sowas von scheiss egal. Ich bin nur verantworlich für das was ich schreibe, nicht für das was andere da interpretieren.


Leider kann man nicht alles mit "das ist meine Meinung!" rechtfertigen.
Und was du über WoW schreibst ist nunmal Kokolores. Es wird nichts automatisiert, es wird keinem abgenommen zu heilen oder Schaden zu machen oder zu tanken.
Selbst mit BossMods und verändertem UI sind die Bosse im Moment fordernd, allen vorran die Hardmodes.




> WoW Gebashe? Was issen das für ne Sprache..


Kleine Sprachkunde: http://www.dict.cc/e...ch/to+bash.html
Eigentlich realtiv verbreitet im Internet 


> Ich habe nichts gegen WoW, sonst würd ichs nicht seid Closed Beta spielen. Ich habe lediglich etwas ausgesprochen was ich finde so ist. WoW wird immer einfacher, sei es nun von Seiten Blizzard oder durch Addons. Aber Fakt ist, es wird immer einfach weil dir immermehr eigenes Handeln abgenommen wird.


Komplett falsch. Es wird einem garnichts abgenommen. Nichts läuft in WoW automatisiert, rein garnichts.
Davon ab ist WoW schwerer geworden mit Cataclysm. Das kannst du überall nachlesen.


> Und nochmal, zitier mich richtig, ich habe niemals gesagt das es bei Rift nicht so ist. Nur wie ein Vorredner schon sagte, ähnelt Rift da sehr AoC.


Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass du das behauptet hättest.
Wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen, dass es sowas gibt und ich es deutlich bedenklicher finde.
Davon ab wird mit Patch 1.2 zum Beispiel Tanken in Rift einfacher. Blödes Trion  Macht das Spiel zur Witzfigur 

Im übrigen solltest du ein klein wenig an deinem Ton hier im Forum arbeiten, der ist nicht ganz so prall 

Edit: Ist auch wurscht, hjier gehts um Rift. Also lass gut sein.


----------



## Fyralon (22. April 2011)

paslay schrieb:


> Wenn du aufmerksam lesen würdest, dann hättest du gesehen, dass ich den Parser nur für mich verwende! Soll heissen, ich nehme es nur für meinen eigenen Schaden, um zu vergleichen, welche Skillung die beste für mich ist. Erst lesen, dann schreiben!




Okay,das ist dir ja selbst überlassen 

Mir gehts bloss darum das die Leute nachher wieder wie in W*W anfangen zu denunzieren.Was du für dich selbst damit machst soll mir gleich sein.


Nichts für Ungut.




Mfg


----------



## Khanox (22. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Davon ab wird mit Patch 1.2 zum Beispiel Tanken in Rift einfacher. Blödes Trion  Macht das Spiel zur Witzfigur




Gibts über 1.2 schon was zu lesen?
Wäre super wenn du mal Link posten könntest.
Interessiert mich was mit dem nächsten Patch alles gemacht wird.

Sry für Offtopic 

EDIT: schon gut,war nur zu faul zum googlen  http://rift.gameplorer.de/tracker/thread/610-wichtig-balancing-aenderungen-mit-patch-1-2/


----------



## Lancegrim (22. April 2011)

Entfernt weil: "Du übertreibst eben einfach, klassischer WoW-Hater."


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (22. April 2011)

paslay schrieb:


> Wenn du aufmerksam lesen würdest, dann hättest du gesehen, dass ich den Parser nur für mich verwende! Soll heissen, ich nehme es nur für meinen eigenen Schaden, um zu vergleichen, welche Skillung die beste für mich ist. Erst lesen, dann schreiben!




Es ist belamglos, wie Du es nutzt. Die Wirkung in der Comunity zählt.


----------



## Lari (22. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Also fangen wir mal damit an, wie du meinen Ton findest ist mir ziemlich egal.


Den Moderatoren aber nicht 
Aus Moderatoren-Sicht könnt ich mir den folgenden Teil wahrscheinlich sparen, aber ich find das so lustig 


> Was die Sprache angeht, ich bin zu alt um diesen l33t Kram zu sprechen, ich sprech englisch oder deutsch.





> ... die Heroic Inis ... der erste Boss in Shadowfang Keep ... für denjeweiligen Skill ... damit du Max Dmg ... nur Auto Attack ... und ja HC Raids ... ... als Holy Priest ...


Aber WoW "Gebashe" ist l33t-Kram... 

Du redest die ganze Zeit von Addons, die einem vorgeben was man tun soll. Ja, sowas in der Art gibt es. Das man damit nichtmal annähernd ans Maximum rankommt lässt du aber weg  Und versuch hier keinem zu erzählen das sie es doch tun.
Ich hab meine Klasse am Rande des Theorycrafting gespielt, kein einziges Addon hätte da auch nur annähernd irgendwelche Hilfe leisten können.
Du übertreibst eben einfach, klassischer WoW-Hater.
Ich würde echt mal gerne deinen WoW-Main sehen und schauen, was du damit alles gemacht hast. Quasi die Geschichte hinter dem frustrierten Spieler.

Und als kleine Randonotiz zu Patch 1.2:
Instanzen werden generft, Tanken wird für einige leichter. Ist Rift jetzt deswegen auf dem besten Weg zur Witzfigur?


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wer gut spielen will braucht so ein Tool. Wenn ich bloß Casual spiele und das mit Gleichgesinnten ist mir der Progress usw. egal - da wird halt nur gedaddelt. Wenn man aber einfach das streben hat der Beste zu sein, dann kommt man da nicht herum.




Darf ich dich eben mal so richtig auslachen?
Sry wer um gut spielen zu können, ein tool braucht das ihm hilft, sollte sich lieber ausloggen, den rechner ausn Fenster werfen und nochmaldie Grundschule besuchen....


----------



## Lancegrim (22. April 2011)

Es is ja wohl ein unterschied ob man ein Spiel bischen einfacher macht oder ob mans so einfach macht das ein 3 jähriger es Spielen kann, oder wars ein 4 jähriger in dem Video? Ka mehr.



> Ganz einfach, wer gut spielen will braucht so ein Tool. Wenn ich bloß Casual spiele und das mit Gleichgesinnten ist mir der Progress usw. egal - da wird halt nur gedaddelt. Wenn man aber einfach das streben hat der Beste zu sein, dann kommt man da nicht herum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich mal aber sowas von.

Und ja ich bin ein WoW Hater, ich hasse das Spiel so sehr das mein Account seid 6 Jahren aktiv ist, ich hasse es also wirklich. Und meine Mainchars, gehen dich nix an, wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast bin ich jemand der spielt des spielens wegen. Mir isses scheiss egal ob ich Chogall heute umlege oder morgen. Interessiert mich absolut nicht die Bohne, das war mit Ragnaros so, mit Illidan, das war bei Arthas so und wird auch immer so bleiben.

Und der Unterschied zwischen "gebashe" was l33t ist und "Heroic, Holy, Shadowfang Keep" ist englische Sprache. Wozu die deutschen Namen nehmen wenn mein Spiel eh auf englisch ist?

Und ja diese Addons tun dich nahe ans Max bringen, ich hab damit Eulen gesehen in HC Inis und Raids die an die 23k fahren mit besagtem Addon. Aber warscheinlich glaubst du mir das auch nicht oder du meinst das Eulen eh im Moment leicht imbalanced sind. Oh moment, english ist l33t für dich, dann halt anders.

There are some addons not all but a shit load of addons that make the game so easy that all you need to do is watch for a single spot on your hud and click the icon at the right time. Thats all, and yeah when it comes to a point where such addons become a must have in raids then a game is a pure joke cause the addons do all for you. There is even an addon where you dont need a keyboard or mouse at all you just say what you want to do in the microphone and the addon executes a script that does what you set it to. So leaning back in a char scratching your balls and just talking to a microphone is very challenging...


I never said i dont like wow otherwhise i wouldent play it for now 6 years. I just said that wich eacy addon (meaning expansion pack in this case) it gets more and more simple. Not at the start but after a few patches.


Oh and PS: You are not a mod, so i dont give a shit if you like my tone or not. Report me if you want, but dont play the sherrif.

Aber das Thema ist durch für mich, is mir einfach zu dumm mich mit so jemandem zu streiten der einfach keine andere Meinung zulässt, daher entferne ich alle meine Posts aus dem Thread, außer dem hier.


----------



## Bodensee (22. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> There are some addons not all but a shit load of addons that make the game so easy that all you need to do is watch for a single spot on your hud and click the icon at the right time. Thats all, and yeah when it comes to a point where such addons become a must have in raids then a game is a pure joke cause the addons do all for you. There is even an addon where you dont need a keyboard or mouse at all you just say what you want to do in the microphone and the addon executes a script that does what you set it to. So leaning back in a char scratching your balls and just talking to a microphone is very challenging...



sind in dem Moment alle Progilden Noobs, weil sie Addons benutzen ? (und nein, fang nicht an die Adds zu klassifizieren, Adds sind Adds). Also, ohne geht es gut, aber mit eben teils besser.


----------



## Lancegrim (22. April 2011)

Ne keine Sorge, keine Diskussion mehr über Addons. Aber wie Pyrodimi so schön sagte, wenn jemand ein Tool braucht um gut zu spielen isses nicht wirklich ne Leistung.

Mehr sag ich nicht, weil das würde wieder zu weit abschweifen... Geil das mir das einfällt nachdem ichs getippt hatte lol.

Egal, back to Topic, da ich das Programm nicht nutze, verzieh ich mich mal aus dem Thread.


----------



## Lari (22. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich mal aber sowas von.
> Und ja ich bin ein WoW Hater, ich hasse das Spiel so sehr das mein Account seid 6 Jahren aktiv ist, ich hasse es also wirklich. Und meine Mainchars, gehen dich nix an, wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast bin ich jemand der spielt des spielens wegen. Mir isses scheiss egal ob ich Chogall heute umlege oder morgen. Interessiert mich absolut nicht die Bohne, das war mit Ragnaros so, mit Illidan, das war bei Arthas so und wird auch immer so bleiben.


Und genau das meine ich 
Du wirst zu 100% mit BossMod gespielt haben, du wirst auch andere Addons genutzt haben, und dennoch hast du es nicht geschafft, den normalen, in deinen Augen absolut leichten Content zu clearen. Ein Widerspruch, findest du nicht?



> Und ja diese Addons tun dich nahe ans Max bringen, ich hab damit Eulen gesehen in HC Inis und Raids die an die 23k fahren mit besagtem Addon. Aber warscheinlich glaubst du mir das auch nicht oder du meinst das Eulen eh im Moment leicht imbalanced sind. Oh moment, english ist l33t für dich, dann halt anders.


Nun stell dir vor, mit dem Jäger in meiner Signatur hab ich mich auch um die 23k DPS rumgetummelt. Und eins kann ich dir versichern: kein Addon der Welt hätte mir vorkauen können, was ich dafür machen musste.
Kein Addon der Welt wird einen Charakter soweit bringen, dass er sich nahe am Maximum des möglichen bewegt. Denn Schaden kommt zu 50% aus der Klasse und dem Beherrschen dieser, und aus 50% Kampfübersicht sowie Voraussicht.
Aber was erzähl ich dir das eigentlich, meldest dich ja eh nicht mehr 
Ich hab einfach das Gefühl, so wie du dich hier verhältst, dass du selbst mit Addons kaum was geschafft hast. Was im Prinzip ja nicht schlimm ist. Jetzt in Rift, wo alles noch recht schwer erscheint und man in der Masse nicht auffällt, weil wipen noch normal ist, fühlt man sich dann natürlich besser. Weil es ja normal ist. Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass es genauso leicht/schwer wie WoW ist. Ich hab mit den Bossen keinerlei Probleme, Skills sind vorausschaubar, auch wenn kein Timer daneben her läuft.
Nur die Leute, die es eben nicht hinkriegen, sollen so ein BossMod oder Addons generell haben. Die, die sowieso gut spielen, haben auch ohne sowas keine Probleme.



> Aber das Thema ist durch für mich, is mir einfach zu dumm mich mit so jemandem zu streiten der einfach keine andere Meinung zulässt, daher entferne ich alle meine Posts aus dem Thread, außer dem hier.


Bis gleich 

Edit: achja, Posts im nachhinein wieder rausnehmen hat welchen Grund genau? Ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich immer zitiere, worauf ich Bezug nehme. Wollen ja nicht, dass jemand den Zusammenhang nicht versteht


----------



## Deathstyle (22. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Darf ich dich eben mal so richtig auslachen?
> Sry wer um gut spielen zu können, ein tool braucht das ihm hilft, sollte sich lieber ausloggen, den rechner ausn Fenster werfen und nochmaldie Grundschule besuchen....



Verrätst du mir dann noch schnell wie du rausfindest welche Skillung mehr DPS in welcher Lage bringt? Welcher Stat dir den größten Vorteil bringt um zu entscheiden welche Ausrüstung du nimmst? Welche Prioritäten du in deiner Rotation hast? Ein DMGMeter ist ja wohl kaum ein Tool was deine spielerische Leistung praktisch verbessert/vereinfacht. Fail auf ganzer Linie? :>


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir dann noch schnell wie du rausfindest welche Skillung mehr DPS in welcher Lage bringt? Welcher Stat dir den größten Vorteil bringt um zu entscheiden welche Ausrüstung du nimmst? Welche Prioritäten du in deiner Rotation hast? Ein DMGMeter ist ja wohl kaum ein Tool was deine spielerische Leistung praktisch verbessert/vereinfacht. Fail auf ganzer Linie? :>




Was fürne Pfeife...Na so wie mans seid 15 Jahren in MMOs und RPGS macht..man guckt einfach mal was sich wie auswirkt, erst mit gefühl dann mit probieren, dann rechnet man sich die Stats aus, wenn vorhanden analysiert man das Kampflog, den HE stell dir vor ..da drinnen steht das was dir son tool einfach nur fertig aufbereitet..nur halt nicht unbedingt live und man muss halt n bisschen seine Birne quälen..
und dann gibts da den besten aller indikatoren: Boss tot
Aber ich sehs eh mit dir über Spiel/Klassen/Gruppen und Mobmechaniken, deren zusammenhänge und etc zu diskutieren wird in etwa soviel bringen wie mit nen 2jährigen über den Sinn des Lebens zu diskutieren.
Für dich sind wohl all jene MMOler die ohne son Bullshit wie maxdpsoptimizing in andren MMOs Bosse legen wohl alle Noobs, nur weil bei WoW irgendwelche Freaks für das bezahlt werden was andre in andren Spielen aus reinem Fun und casualität heraus betreiben.
Sieh der Wahrheit ins Auge, ihr spielt nur noch n besseres 3D HacknSlay, aber von MMORPG habt ihr keinen Plan, sieht man ja schon wenn man bei einen Spiel wo nicht der Schaden sondern der Support im Vordergrund steht nachn Parser schreit...DAS IST FAIL 

Ich hab von DaoC bis STO so ziemlich alles gespielt, und ganz ehrlich WoW war mit Abstand das schlechteste und witzloseste und beiweiten anspruchsloseste MMO von allen (zumindest ist es das seid kurz vor Wotlk) 
Ihr geilt euch an DPS auf, ich geile mich an nen geilen Supporter auf, der keinen Schaden macht aber dafür die Gruppe massiv unterstützt und als Bindeglied zwischen Tank/DD/Heiler und dem ABleben des Bosses fungiert....THATS PROGAMING


----------



## Ironpain (22. April 2011)

Brauch keine Addons und ich hoffe das so etwas wie ein Penismeter nie kommen wird - dieses Rumgepose und Gruppeneinladungen wie es in WoW gab, sollte es nicht geben - was juckt mich ein Spieler mit Lila Equip der zig DPS machen müsste, aber sie nicht bringt? Was hab ich von einem Spieler, der das in Blau mit Skill und Klasse ausgleicht?

Diese WoW Krankheit braucht man nicht - das ist nur für Leute die sich nur so profilieren können, aber menschlich im Spiel reine Nullen sind - ich spiele weil ich spiele und nicht arbeiten will, das muss ich die ganze Woche.

Ich erinnere mich mal an Klassik-Wow Zeit, als es kaum oder schlecht funktionierende Bossmods und DMG Meter gab - der Raidleiter hat manche Zeiten einfach mit der Uhr gestoppt und danach angesagt - das war Sport, das war Fun - heute warnen Bossmods das man sich bewegen muss, damits auch jeder Dumme kapiert, aus z.B: Bodeneffekten rauszulaufen. 

Ich habe wieviele nach 6 Jahren Goodbye WoW gesagt, weil es im Endeffekt nur noch ein Hack'n Slay ist, wo man sich im Godmode ,von 1-80 Solo hinlegt - das hat mit MMO nichts mehr zu tun.

In diesem Sinne, ich plädiere für Rift ohne Addons :-)


----------



## ink0gnito (23. April 2011)

In Godmode von 1-85?
Ja, in RIFT wars sau Schwer von 1-50  :>


----------



## Bodensee (23. April 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ne keine Sorge, keine Diskussion mehr über Addons. Aber wie Pyrodimi so schön sagte, wenn jemand ein Tool braucht um gut zu spielen isses nicht wirklich ne Leistung.
> 
> Mehr sag ich nicht, weil das würde wieder zu weit abschweifen... Geil das mir das einfällt nachdem ichs getippt hatte lol.
> 
> Egal, back to Topic, da ich das Programm nicht nutze, verzieh ich mich mal aus dem Thread.



ein wenig mau das ganze. Versuchst dich hier von dannen zu schleichen weil du nix mehr darauf antworten kannst. Also nur heisse Luft um nix.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (23. April 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> In Godmode von 1-85?
> Ja, in RIFT wars sau Schwer von 1-50  :>



Jo und das, sowie die sehr hohen Werteverbesserungen der Ausrüstung sind nette Pfäle im Fleisch. In dem Bezug wirkt Rift wie ein Addon von WoW-Klassik.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> bla bla bla


Ich spiele kein WoW und WoW war weder mein erstes, noch mein zweites - nein, nichtmal mein drittes MMORPG.
Trotz alledem failst du so unglaublich hart in allem was du sagst. "gefühl" (ja, so hast du es geschrieben) ist einfach KEIN Indikator für den Schaden den du ausgeteilt hast bzw. den du austeilen kannst. Es ist einfach unglaublich dumm zu behaupten das du durch das einfache "auslesen" des Kampflogs deine perfekte Rotation und deine perfekte Stat/Talent/Skill/whatever Verteilung/Ausbeute feststellen kannst und dein wirkliches DPS Ergebnis herausbekommst - für sowas ist ein DPS-Tool einfach unglaublich wichtig (vollkommen egal ob in Form einer Offline-Logauslese, einer Liveaufnahme oder eines Simulators/Sheets). Du bist scheinbar so derjenige der WoW so scheiße findet weil er aus jedem Casualraid geflogen ist weil er nichtmal das mindestmaß an DPS/HPS/TPS/Was auch immer für ne Scheiße erbringen konnte, tut mir Leid aber wer so beleidigende Mutmaßungen anstellt sollte vielleicht mal feststellen wie sich das so anhört. 
Ich bin, weil eben nicht durch WoW 'groß geworden', eher PvP-affin und daher eher sekundär an DPS Zahlen interessiert aber letztendlich kann ich es vollkommen verstehen wenn engagierte raider sowas für einen Einstellungeskriterium fordern - ich spiele wie gesagt auch kein Fußball mit meiner Freundin.. und nein, das tu ich nicht weil ich keine Lust drauf habe, sondern einfach weil ich daran interessiert bin mich kaputt zu laufen und dafür zu kämpfen einen Sieg zu erspielen, was mit Gegnern wie meiner Freundin usw. eben nicht möglich ist.. Okay, ich spiele auch mit meiner Freundin FuBa - allerdings tu ich das dann mit den Freundinnen meiner anderen Kumpels und das mit einem ganz anderem Ehrgeiz/Ziel und halt nur ab und an. Was ich damit sagen will ist ganz einfach: hör auf in Frage zu stellen was (und wieso) anderen Spaß an einem solchen Spiel bereitet und mit welchem Hintergrund, wenn du nicht verstehen willst das manche eben ihre Leistung optimieren wollen (und die daran Spaß haben!!), dann lass es und such dir ein neues Hobby - RP oder Töpfe anmalen oder so - oder aber du lebst einfach mit der Tatsache und hörst auf rumzuweinen. Es gibt nunmal Leute die sowas nicht spielen um die Welt zu erkunden (im ernst, für sowas spiel ich Morrowind oder so) sondern ausschließlich um sich mit anderen zu Messen und/oder ihnen auf die Mütze zu geben.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich spiele kein WoW und WoW war weder mein erstes, noch mein zweites - nein, nichtmal mein drittes MMORPG.
> Trotz alledem failst du so unglaublich hart in allem was du sagst. "gefühl" (ja, so hast du es geschrieben) ist einfach KEIN Indikator für den Schaden den du ausgeteilt hast bzw. den du austeilen kannst. Es ist einfach unglaublich dumm zu behaupten das du durch das einfache "auslesen" des Kampflogs deine perfekte Rotation und deine perfekte Stat/Talent/Skill/whatever Verteilung/Ausbeute feststellen kannst und dein wirkliches DPS Ergebnis herausbekommst - für sowas ist ein DPS-Tool einfach unglaublich wichtig (vollkommen egal ob in Form einer Offline-Logauslese, einer Liveaufnahme oder eines Simulators/Sheets). Du bist scheinbar so derjenige der WoW so scheiße findet weil er aus jedem Casualraid geflogen ist weil er nichtmal das mindestmaß an DPS/HPS/TPS/Was auch immer für ne Scheiße erbringen konnte, tut mir Leid aber wer so beleidigende Mutmaßungen anstellt sollte vielleicht mal feststellen wie sich das so anhört.
> Ich bin, weil eben nicht durch WoW 'groß geworden', eher PvP-affin und daher eher sekundär an DPS Zahlen interessiert aber letztendlich kann ich es vollkommen verstehen wenn engagierte raider sowas für einen Einstellungeskriterium fordern - ich spiele wie gesagt auch kein Fußball mit meiner Freundin.. und nein, das tu ich nicht weil ich keine Lust drauf habe, sondern einfach weil ich daran interessiert bin mich kaputt zu laufen und dafür zu kämpfen einen Sieg zu erspielen, was mit Gegnern wie meiner Freundin usw. eben nicht möglich ist.. Okay, ich spiele auch mit meiner Freundin FuBa - allerdings tu ich das dann mit den Freundinnen meiner anderen Kumpels und das mit einem ganz anderem Ehrgeiz/Ziel und halt nur ab und an. Was ich damit sagen will ist ganz einfach: hör auf in Frage zu stellen was (und wieso) anderen Spaß an einem solchen Spiel bereitet und mit welchem Hintergrund, wenn du nicht verstehen willst das manche eben ihre Leistung optimieren wollen (und die daran Spaß haben!!), dann lass es und such dir ein neues Hobby - RP oder Töpfe anmalen oder so - oder aber du lebst einfach mit der Tatsache und hörst auf rumzuweinen. Es gibt nunmal Leute die sowas nicht spielen um die Welt zu erkunden (im ernst, für sowas spiel ich Morrowind oder so) sondern ausschließlich um sich mit anderen zu Messen und/oder ihnen auf die Mütze zu geben.




Ich bin nie aus Raids geflogen  Vorallem weil ich keine DDs spiele, sondern Tanks. Trotzdem sind DMGmeter und Parser nur Hilfsmittel die einen das denken abnehmen. Und Gefühl sowie Erfahrung sind sehr gute Indikatoren was die Charakerentwicklung angeht. Der Weg ist schliesslich das Ziel. DMGmeter sind was für Leute die eben nur casual Raiden und nicht die nötige Braincoolness haben sich selbst mit den Mechaniken zu beschäftigen. Ausserdem gibt es sowas wie die perfekte Rota und son Rotz doch eh nur in WoW. Zeig mir mal n MMO wo du wirklich das maximum rausholen musst.
Sämtliche MMOs bauen weniger auf benötigten Schaden sondern mehr auf den guten Mix aus Dmg/Heal/Support/Movement wobei das Überleben durch den Support oder geschickt eingesetzte Supportfertigkeiten im Vordergrund stehen.

Oder wie ich es bereits im offiziellen Riftforum gefragt hab und von der Ichwilldmgmeterfraktion nur dumme Antworten bekommen habe:

Was ist optimal: Ein Char der sich nur rein auf Schaden spezialisiert hat, dem Tank und den Heal nur als Balast dient, oder ein Char der zugunsten völlig überzogener Schadenswerte auch ein wenig auf seine Gruppentauglichkeit, sein Überleben und der Unterstützung der Gruppe ausgelegt ist?

Also glaub ich dir deine Aussage nicht das du ie WoW gespielt hast, würdest du nämlich andre MMOs richtig kennen wüßtest du das maxdps in den meisten Fällen nur im schnellen Ableben der Gruppe enden.

Und was machen Lotro/AoC oder STO Raider? Die haben keine Möglichkeit eines DMGParsers oder DMGmeters..oha und die Raiden auch erfolgreich? Verdammte HAcke wie geht das den nur?

Wo DPSmeter und CO hingeführt haben sehen wir ja an WOW..dort findet doch seid Ende BC nur noch ein Wettrüsten zwischen Blizzard und der Spieler statt...
Spieler machen MAXdpsbuilds-Blizzard hält mit mehr HP und mehr Schadenfordernden Bossen mit engeren Enragetimern entgegen...sehr originell

Und zu behaupten das jemand WoW hatet weil er ausn Raid geflogen sei..sry was bist du bitte fürn Schwachkopf das du sone Aussage tätigst und Leuten sowas unterstellst? Für eine weitere Diskussion hast du dich mit der Aussage bereits disqualifizert weil ich jetzt genau in die selbe Kerbe haue und dich einfach mal in die Kiddyschublade stecke


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich spiele kein WoW und WoW war weder mein erstes, noch mein zweites - nein, nichtmal mein drittes MMORPG.
> Trotz alledem failst du so unglaublich hart in allem was du sagst. "gefühl" (ja, so hast du es geschrieben) ist einfach KEIN Indikator für den Schaden den du ausgeteilt hast bzw. den du austeilen kannst. Es ist einfach unglaublich dumm zu behaupten das du durch das einfache "auslesen" des Kampflogs deine perfekte Rotation und deine perfekte Stat/Talent/Skill/whatever Verteilung/Ausbeute feststellen kannst und dein wirkliches DPS Ergebnis herausbekommst - für sowas ist ein DPS-Tool einfach unglaublich wichtig (vollkommen egal ob in Form einer Offline-Logauslese, einer Liveaufnahme oder eines Simulators/Sheets). Du bist scheinbar so derjenige der WoW so scheiße findet weil er aus jedem Casualraid geflogen ist weil er nichtmal das mindestmaß an DPS/HPS/TPS/Was auch immer für ne Scheiße erbringen konnte, tut mir Leid aber wer so beleidigende Mutmaßungen anstellt sollte vielleicht mal feststellen wie sich das so anhört.
> Ich bin, weil eben nicht durch WoW 'groß geworden', eher PvP-affin und daher eher sekundär an DPS Zahlen interessiert aber letztendlich kann ich es vollkommen verstehen wenn engagierte raider sowas für einen Einstellungeskriterium fordern - ich spiele wie gesagt auch kein Fußball mit meiner Freundin.. und nein, das tu ich nicht weil ich keine Lust drauf habe, sondern einfach weil ich daran interessiert bin mich kaputt zu laufen und dafür zu kämpfen einen Sieg zu erspielen, was mit Gegnern wie meiner Freundin usw. eben nicht möglich ist.. Okay, ich spiele auch mit meiner Freundin FuBa - allerdings tu ich das dann mit den Freundinnen meiner anderen Kumpels und das mit einem ganz anderem Ehrgeiz/Ziel und halt nur ab und an. Was ich damit sagen will ist ganz einfach: hör auf in Frage zu stellen was (und wieso) anderen Spaß an einem solchen Spiel bereitet und mit welchem Hintergrund, wenn du nicht verstehen willst das manche eben ihre Leistung optimieren wollen (und die daran Spaß haben!!), dann lass es und such dir ein neues Hobby - RP oder Töpfe anmalen oder so - oder aber du lebst einfach mit der Tatsache und hörst auf rumzuweinen. Es gibt nunmal Leute die sowas nicht spielen um die Welt zu erkunden (im ernst, für sowas spiel ich Morrowind oder so) sondern ausschließlich um sich mit anderen zu Messen und/oder ihnen auf die Mütze zu geben.



Der einzige, der unglaubhart failed, der bist du.



ink0gnito schrieb:


> Hardcore Gilden Raiden 5x die Woche?Sicher nicht.Nur zu den Anfangs Zeiten eines neuen Contents, danach ist der Mist auf Farm Status, und stell dir vor, danach Raiden sie im Schnitt weniger als die ganzen Casuals die 3x die Woche ran "Müssen", für ihre 6 Bosse :>



Ich hab nicht von Ensydia oder sonst einer nerdigen Pro-Gilde geredet, sondern von diesen ganz normalen Progress-Gilden, wie es sie zuhauf gibt. 2mal oder weniger die Woche? Klar...du glaubst doch auch an den Weihnachtsmann.



myadictivo schrieb:


> ich zocke kein arena und mein letztes mal richtig pvp habe ich zu classic zeiten gezockt, als es noch keine realmpools gab und man sich serverintern auf die fratze gekloppt hat.
> deshalb erübrigt sich die frage nach dem "welches addon" man benutzt für mich. aber sicher allein die 7 addons die hier bei buffed extra unter pvp-addons laufen und sowas wie spells anzeigen, die auf einen gewirkt werden sind natürlich nebensächlich. hab vergessen, die pro pvp spieler erkennen innerhalb von sekundenbruchteilen an der animation schon, welchen skill der gegner grade benutzt.
> 
> ich bin im allgemeinen kein fan von irgendwelchen addons und zock einfach mit dem, was der entwickler mir mitgibt an einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
> ...



An einer Animation zum Teil, ja. Und nicht nur Pros, sondern auch ganz normale Leute wie ich. Und natürlich hat man auch noch ein Gefühl. 
Ein Addon, dass den nächsten Spell des Gegners anzeigt? Zeig es mir doch. Der Wow-Com würde ich es zutrauen. Damit hast du alles, was PvP ausmacht, erfolgreich kaputt gemacht. Dann kann ich gleich PvE spielen. Der Unterschied zwischen einem Skript und einem menschlichen Gegner ist, dass ich weiß, was das Skript macht, nicht aber was der Mensch als nächstes tut.

Und hör auf hier so bescheuert rumzutun. Würdest du Leute, die hier Threads eröffnen, weil sie mit Rift ein Problem haben, nicht als irgendwelche Heuler hinstellen, die sich wegen Nichtigkeiten aufführen, als sei der Weltuntergang gekommen, dann würde ich dich auch nicht als Fanboy bezeichnen.
Achte das nächste Mal selbst ein bisschen auf deinen Umgang mit anderen Leuten und tue ihre Probleme nicht mit blödsinnigen Kommentaren ab.
Aber das ist dir wahrscheinlich alles zu hoch.


----------



## Evereve (23. April 2011)

Mal meine Meinung zu Damage Metern: 
Das Ganze ist wie bei so vielen Dingen auf der Welt eine ganz feine Sache - solange sie nicht missbraucht wird. 
Nervig wird das Ganze wenn man zB wie ich einmal in WOW einen Magier in der Gruppe hat, der zu WOTLK Zeiten beim Endboss in der violetten Festung Trinkets sowie alle Cooldowns zündete, sich nen Trank einwarf, loslegte wie ein Irrer (und Aggro zog, aber das war ja wurst in WOTLK). Anschließend klatschte er den Bossfight in den Gruppenchat mit dem Kommentar "sollte euch zu denken geben, ihr Kacknaps, l2p!!" und verließ die Gruppe bevor jmd was antworten konnte. Das sind so die Situationen wo ich Dmgmeter auch mehr für einen Fluch als sonst was halte. 

Aber, sehen wir uns mal die Situation im Raid an. Ich habe in Wow seit Classic geraidet. Zu Classiczeiten interessierte sich anfangs keine Mensch für den Dmgmeter, gegen Ende der Classiczeit kamen dann die ersten noch relativ ungenauen Addons dafür und tauchten langsam vermehrt im Raid auf. Aber gebraucht hat sie damals noch keiner. Mittlerweile erleben Recount und Co in Wow ihren Höhepunkt. Ab einem gewissen "Raidniveau" geht ohne nichts mehr. So gut wie jede erfolgreiche Raidgilde wünscht bei einer Bewerbung schon WOL Logs und kein Proberaid endet ohne ein Logprüfen auf Herz und Nieren. Raids ohne Dmgmeter, WOL und Co finden eigentlich nur noch auf Feierabend- und Funraidbasis statt. 
Ich hab dieses Spielchen eigentlich immer mitgemacht. Denn auf der einen Seite spornt ein Leistungsvergleich schon an, man sieht genau was die anderen Klassenkameraden treiben und wo man selbst steht. Auch kann man herrlich erkennen, wenn sich manche Leute nicht an ihre Aufgabe halten wie zB unterbrechen, dispellen und somit Wipes produzieren. Sieht man, dass ein Kollege der selben Klasse mehr aus seinem Char herausholt, kann man sich die Stats ansehen und vergleichen, was der Kollege anders macht und ggf seine eigene Spielweise optimieren. Und wer den Highendcontent von Wow bzw einige Hardmodes kennt weis, dass das Legen eines Bosses oder der eigene Wipe oft ein Ding von wenigen DPS oder HPS sein kann. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist man aber auch einem permanenten Druck ausgesetzt. Spielt man zB einen Abend nicht so gut wie sonst weil man nen harten Arbeitstag oder sonst was hatte, ist das "hey was war denn heute los mir dir?" nach dem Hochladen der Stats so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Das Spiel ist somit in manchen Bereichen nicht mehr einfach nur Fun sondern wieder eher ein Instrument unserer Hochleistungsgesellschaft geworden. 

Wenn jmd also ein absoluter Gegner von Dmgmetern ist, damit nichts zu tun haben aber trotzdem raiden will, dann macht doch einfach ne eigene Gilde auf. Eine HP gibts gratis im Internet, ein TS Server kostet 6 EUR im Monat. So kann man alles genau nach seinen eigenen Wünschen aufbauen und muss sich nicht dem befürchteten Druck aussetzen. Und wenns in der eigenen Gilde super läuft, kanns einem doch auch egal sein, wenn in den öffentlichen Channeln nach drölfzig K DPS und TXX verlangt wird, oder? ;-)


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2011)

Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt das ich kein WoW gespielt habe, während BC hab ich sogar "Hardcore"-gespielt - also mit Spielzeiten jenseits von gut und böse. Die Kerbe in die ich da haue ist übrigens einfach nur das was du bereits vorher getan hast, du hast ziemlich abwertende Mutmaßungen angestellt und sie mir an den Kopf geworfen - nicht sonderlich objektiv, davon abgesehen beginnt jemand der ernsthaft zu diskutieren versucht keinen Satz mit "was für eine Pfeife"; wenn hier jemand das Klischee des Kindes erfüllt - dann wohl eher wir beide 

Ich finde es auch schwachsinnig vollkommen beleglos zu behaupten das solche Addons ja nur Casualspieler brauchen - DMGMeter waren bei WoW in jeder Gilde vertreten und natürlich nehmen sie dir viel Arbeit ab, aber sie nehmen dir vorallem auch Arbeit ab die du unmöglich bewältigen kannst - nämlich eben das rausfinden von DPS Werten bzw. was sich wie aufeinander auswirkt. Fakt ist halt das zu den Zeiten in denen ich WoW gespielt habe das echt unverzichtbar war und das definitiv nicht nur für Casualraids. War allerdings zu BC Zeiten.

Du hast auch recht das sowas erst mit WoW wichtig wurde, wird es aber mit Rift ebenfalls werden so wie sich das Spiel derzeit entwickelt. Es stimmt auch nicht das sowas erst mit WoW kam, ich habe vorher Ultima, DAoC und RO gespielt und selbst bei RO gab es schon sowas wie Spreadsheets (einfach aufgrund der komplexen Statverteilung und Equipmentauswahl) - was für mich eben nix anderes ist als ein DMGMeter (bei RO gab es keine Raids und das Hauptaugenmerk lag im 'Endgame' auf PvP bzw. Castlesieges und daher war sowas eher nebensächlich) weil es mir nicht darum geht zu sehen wer am meisten Schaden etc. macht sondern eben um zu sehen wer sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und eben Ahnung hat - du siehst ja bei Tools wie Recount neben den DPS Zahlen auch wer wieviel Schaden von xy bekommen hat (wer ne Bombe verkackt) oder wer wie oft silenced oder dispellt usw. usf. und natürlich sind diese Spieler dann nicht ganz oben im Schaden weil sie ja ihre Rotation einschränken müssen - aber genau das ist ja auch wichtig. 
In anderen Spielen mag das auch garnicht wichtig sein, die Frage ist warum nicht? Bei WoW wurde im hohen Content der Schaden einfach zu einem Kernelemente und das fand ich auch gut so, während Heiler und Tanks direkt die Erfolgsträger für erfolgreiche Raids waren konnten die DDs brainafk auf die Tastatur sabbern und durch diesen Anspruch und etlichen Enragetimern usw. ging es dann los das man von denen das selbe forderte - find ich nur fair. Bei AoC habe ich nie geraidet und LotRO hab ich nie gespielt aber ich gehe davon aus das der Anspruch ein anderer ist das es ohne geht.

Eigentlich finde ich es schade das wir (beachtet das Wort bitte bevor ihr wieder anfangt total daneben zu flamen) uns diskussionstechisch auf so niederem Niveau befinden weil du ja durchaus daran interessiert bist objektive Meinungen in den Raum zu werfen und deinen Standpunkt zu erläutern.

@Klos, n1 Fullquote+top Argument oO


----------



## Khanox (23. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein Addon, dass den nächsten Spell des Gegners anzeigt? Zeig es mir doch. Der Wow-Com würde ich es zutrauen. Damit hast du alles, was PvP ausmacht, erfolgreich kaputt gemacht.



Sowas gibt es wirklich in WoW. Ich habe es nie benutzt, weil das für mich mit der größte Scheiß war. PvP sollte nicht vorhersehbar sein, meine Meinung !


----------



## ink0gnito (23. April 2011)

Ich glaube du hast es Falsch Verstanden.
Es gab Nie ein Addon, das dir z.B Zeigte "Paladin xy nutzt in 2sec. Holy Light"
Woher will denn auch WoW/das Addon wissen was du z.B in 3 sec. benutzt.


----------



## Njordin (23. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

verfolge nun seit threaderstellung den verlauf dieser diskussion und möchte euch von meinen erfahrungen berichten, in der hoffnung, dass das vielleicht schlichtend wirken mag.

ich bin ein durchschnittlicher casualplayer, durchschnittlich im pvp und durchschnittlich im pve. So werde ich auch auf den bgs platziert und in den raids. ich habe lange zeit wow gespielt aber auch andere mmorpgs. ich finde jedes hat etwas für sich und oft ist die wahl geschmackssache. ich benutze in wow (derzeit auf eis wegen rift (wertungsfrei)) gerne addons, weis um die negativen und positiven aspekte bescheid. mit meinem curse-client bin ich da auch meist auf dem neusten stand. praktische taschen / ui addons sowie bossmod, dmgmeter usw. gehören da zu meinem repertoir. für gewöhnlich logge ich mich am wochenende ein, update meinen wowclient und frage meine gildenkollegen (nach ausgetauschten floskeln) bzw. meinen klassenchef nach der derzeitigen max. dps skillung und richte mich beim lehrer neu ein. gen abend beginnt der raid, ich kenne den boss / die bosse noch nicht und werde von meinen kameraden die ihn schon clear haben mitgezogen. der boss ist zwar neu für mich aber ich gehe in keiner der phasen drauf. "frust gespart!" denk ich mir. dank bossmod wusste ich immer was ich als nächstes zu tun habe. nach dem raid gehen wir mit dem leiter den dmg, die heilung etc. durch und der leiter sieht dass ich leichte dmg-defizite aufzeige. er geht mit mir meine rota durch und wir finden den fehler fix, also skills getauscht und schon passt das.

ich spielte auch lange davor durchschnittlich mmorpgs und muss sagen dass es auch wie hier in rift derzeit ein anderes spielgefühl ist wenn man rotas, sofern vorhanden, oder skillungen selbst austüfteln muss und bei bossen sich mehr auf den ablauf konzentrieren muss, gleichzeitig kann das für den ein oder anderen oder in dem fall sogar für den raid frustrierend sein. die große zahl an addons und die große community in wow die immer die max-xxx-skillung parat haben vereinfachen mir mein wow-leben schon sehr. oft bin ich dafür auch dankbar. manchmal wünsche ich mir ein wenig mehr unvorhergesehenes. zum ausgleich wechsel ich häufig mal zu anderen mmorpgs die ein anderes spielgefühl bieten.

wow hat sich verändert über die jahre, in eine richtung die manche begrüßen und andere verabscheuen, aber jedes mmorpg macht seine ganz eigene entwicklung durch und das muss man akzeptieren oder konstruktiv in den entwicklerforen kritik üben. ich finde rift so gut wie es ist und würde auch befürworten keine addons zu implementieren, nicht weil ich es im ganzen verdamme sondern weil ich zum addontüfteln schon mein wow hab.  und mal unter uns, ob wow-liebhaber oder wow-hasser: wer will schon ein 2tes wow? ; )  ( das ist meine subjektive empfindung, ich maße mir nicht an das als allgemein zu akzeptierenden fakt zu erklären )

in dem sinne wünsche ich mir ein ende der diskussion in der aktuellen form und ein freundlicheres argumentieren zwischen uns buffed.de lesern und schreibern!

liebe grüße
Njordin


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2011)

Stimmt schon das es externe Parser schon vor WoW gab, jedoch wurden sie dort einen nicht ständig unter die Nase gerieben, weil der Schaden einfach nicht das nonplusultra war. Man hat lediglich geguckt was man so macht und hat damit vlt den ein oder andren geholfen.
Nur sehen wir den Tatsachen ins Auge: 
Rift wird als WoW-Klon gehandelt (was zwar Bullshit ist aber erzähls mal jemanden der in einen Blizzarduniversum aufgewachsen ist)
Die Spieler die aus eben jenen Spiel kommen nehmen genau diese Mentalität und diesen Umgang mit solchen Tools mit nach Rift, die wir DEFINITIV nicht haben wollen.
Und erzählt mir jetzt bloss nicht ihr findet das ok wie solche Tools in WoW gehandhabt werden und das ihr euch das selbe auch in Rift wünscht....
Lfg Schurke xy raidbuild drölftausend dps mit Achievment und T-drölf für T1 Expert, Equip und DPS Check Sanctum mitte... 

Hatte den Ausnahmezustand erst letztens in ner NORMALEN Ini..Zauberkessel..ne Randomgruppe hat noch n Tank gesucht und ich hatte langeweile, also rein und aufmal der Leader so: Ich hab Parser laufen, ich seh genau wer Schaden macht und wer nicht, und wer keinen macht fliegt...(In dem Moment hätte ich gern das Gesicht des Schurkenbardens gesehen).
Ende vom lied: Dann sag doch deinen Parser er soll dich tanken..und raus...
Aber ganz ehrlich, obs jetzt ausnahme war oder nicht, ich hasse sonen Bullshit, will ich mir solche Vollpfosten antun geh ich WoW oder Counterstrike zocken.


----------



## Khanox (23. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Stimmt schon das es externe Parser schon vor WoW gab, jedoch wurden sie dort einen nicht ständig unter die Nase gerieben, weil der Schaden einfach nicht das nonplusultra war. Man hat lediglich geguckt was man so macht und hat damit vlt den ein oder andren geholfen.
> Nur sehen wir den Tatsachen ins Auge:
> Rift wird als WoW-Klon gehandelt (was zwar Bullshit ist aber erzähls mal jemanden der in einen Blizzarduniversum aufgewachsen ist)
> Die Spieler die aus eben jenen Spiel kommen nehmen genau diese Mentalität und diesen Umgang mit solchen Tools mit nach Rift, die wir DEFINITIV nicht haben wollen.
> ...




Und genau das ist ja das Problem. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Addons, solange sie vernünftig gehandhabt werden. Wenn das jetzt so wird kann ich gleich wieder zurück.
Nicht das ich schlecht war, meine DPS war mit meinem Mage immer top. Aber es ist ein Spiel...Ich möchte meinen Spaß haben. Solche Leute wie du beschrieben hast, genau diese Art von Spielern, kann ich nicht leiden.
Wenn das ganze dann vllt heisst, ok du hast nicht gerade viel DPS gemacht, wie ist denn deine Skillung, wie ist deine Rota...Wenn man das so macht und nett hilft beim verbessern, dann habe ich nichts dagegen.
Aber wenn es so wird wie du oben beschrieben hast, Check Sanctum Mitte ect. dann kann ich auch wieder zurück gehen.


----------



## ink0gnito (23. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Hatte den Ausnahmezustand erst letztens in ner NORMALEN Ini..Zauberkessel..ne Randomgruppe hat noch n Tank gesucht und ich hatte langeweile, also rein und aufmal der Leader so: Ich hab Parser laufen, ich seh genau wer Schaden macht und wer nicht, und wer keinen macht fliegt...(In dem Moment hätte ich gern das Gesicht des Schurkenbardens gesehen).
> Ende vom lied: Dann sag doch deinen Parser er soll dich tanken..und raus...
> Aber ganz ehrlich, obs jetzt ausnahme war oder nicht, ich hasse sonen Bullshit, will ich mir solche Vollpfosten antun geh ich WoW oder Counterstrike zocken.





Ich bin zwar ein Anhänger von Recount u.ä aber DAS ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## Shelung (23. April 2011)

Da sieht man wie Krank menschen inzwischen sind.

Früher habe ich anderen Leuten erklärt wie sie IHRE LIEBLINGS Skillung verbessern können oder ihre Spielweise etwas verbessern so das der schaden stimmt. 
*Nicht skillungen vorschreiben und schaden*


Also ich habe einen Schurken und ich weis genau das ich mit jeder dd skillung auch gut schaden fahre.   Das habe ich im gefühl^^

Nehmt das nicht als überheblich aber ich habe genug mmo Erfahrung um zu wissen wie ich den Schurken spielen muss. 
Nicht das ich der über Schurke bin und mega dmg mache aber ich mache auf jeden genug.


Aber soll mal jemand wagen mir mit einem dmg meter zu drohen der Lernt mich kennen ;P


Wenn jemand das ding anhat und sieht das ein dd wirklich mist baut kann man ihn höflich ansprechen und darauf hinweisen und hilfe anbieten oder zu einem guten Spieler weiterleiten. 
Aber kein kick androhen.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2011)

DMGMeter sind in solchen Instanzen doch vollkommen deplaziert. Wie wir ja bereits festgestellt haben ist das ein Tool was benutzt wird um den aktuell fordernsten Progress voran zu bringen und die Enragetimer zu vermeiden etc. bzw. den DDs genausoviel abzuverlangen wie den Heilern und Tanks und nicht um in 5 Mann Instanzen/Whatever den Neuling sein Equip und Skillung in Frage stellen. Das ist als würde ich mit nem Formel 1 Wagen gegen das Fernsteuerauto meines Sohnes antreten oder so - vollkommen unnötig. Ich mein was interessiert mich wenn ich mit euch in einer Instanz unterwegs bin eure Skillung, euer Equipment oder euer know how? Das stell ich doch erst in dem Moment in Frage wo wir anfangen professionell miteinader zu spielen und das regelmäßig.


----------



## Shelung (23. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> DMGMeter sind in solchen Instanzen doch vollkommen deplaziert. Wie wir ja bereits festgestellt haben ist das ein Tool was benutzt wird um den aktuell fordernsten Progress voran zu bringen und die Enragetimer zu vermeiden etc. bzw. den DDs genausoviel abzuverlangen wie den Heilern und Tanks und nicht um in 5 Mann Instanzen/Whatever den Neuling sein Equip und Skillung in Frage stellen. Das ist als würde ich mit nem Formel 1 Wagen gegen das Fernsteuerauto meines Sohnes antreten oder so - vollkommen unnötig. Ich mein was interessiert mich wenn ich mit euch in einer Instanz unterwegs bin eure Skillung, euer Equipment oder euer know how? Das stell ich doch erst in dem Moment in Frage wo wir anfangen professionell miteinader zu spielen und das regelmäßig.



Genau das ist der punkt! ^^


----------



## Fyralon (23. April 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Darf ich dich eben mal so richtig auslachen?
> Sry wer um gut spielen zu können, ein tool braucht das ihm hilft, sollte sich lieber ausloggen, den rechner ausn Fenster werfen und nochmaldie Grundschule besuchen....




100% meine Meinung 


Die meisten sind schlichtweg überfordert mit solchen Spielen.Wohl einer Gründe weshalb Schneesturm in seinem Spiel alles bis zum Action RPG vereinfacht hat.



Mfg


----------



## Iffadrim (23. April 2011)

das Obergeile ist ohnehin.

Es werden Krieger (RdL, Champion und Besteinmeister)
verglichen mit Schurke (Assassine, Nachtklinge und Waldläufer)

Vergleichen diese Leute im RL auch Äpfel mit Birnen?


----------



## Lari (23. April 2011)

Dafür, dass ein externer Parser so böse sein soll begegnet er mir relativ selten im Spiel 
Wir in der Gilde nutzen ihn, nach Balance-Änderungen sehr hilfreich. Ich als Tank weiß jetzt, wieviel DPS ich gegenhalten kann 

Der Parser verbreitet sich nicht sehr stark, und intern wird es vorerst keinen geben. Macht also mal keine Panik


----------



## Jinlong (23. April 2011)

Also ich persönlich habe nicht gegen dps Meter.. Ich versteh hier einige Leute nicht wie krass ihr euch darüber aufregen könnt.. Gut solche Leute von wegen " LFG DD mit xy dps"
Sind eh die größten schwachmaten. 
Aber mal ehrlich in rift benutze ich auch den parser um möglichst viel dps zu fahren, bei randoms ist es mir im Grunde egal, da geh ich schon mit der Ahnung rein das da mindestens einer bei ist der kein dmg fährt.. Ja und ist mir doch scheiss egal, sollen die randoms doch spielen wie sie wollen.. Wenn einem sowas stört dann geht man halt nicht mit randoms..
Aber in Raids wenn da 2 rogues sind der eine 800er dps hat der ander nur 300.. Dann kann man die Person da auch schonmal drauf aufmerksam machen das er bitte was ändern mag.. Und um das vorher klar zu stellen der  300dps Rogue war kein Tank oder Barde...

Und mir kann keiner erzählen er habe die Erfahrung um sein dmg zu erahnen.. Ich habe weit über 10 Jahre mmo Erfahrung habe immer ein DD gespielt sogut wie immer war ein nahkämpfer mein Main.. Und ich kann nicht behaupten nur weil ich ein Schurken in wow gespielt habe, dass ich dann auch genau weiß wie ich mein Schurken in rift zu spielen habe.
Das sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Spielweisen also erzählt bitte nicht so ein schmarn..


----------



## Iffadrim (23. April 2011)

Danke Lari,
genau fü so etwas ist es gedacht.

In WoW so böse es klingt, ist die Arbeit eines Damagedealer verhältnismäßig einfach.
Aggrometer-> draufnatzen-> kucken, dass man unter dem Tank bleibt

Andere MMOs (vor Rift vor allem AoC)
ist das Prinzip: entweder oder, also, entweder du bist aggrotechnisch unter dem Tank oder du bekommst eine mit der Groben.
(Ziel des Ziels, usw.)

Deshalb empfinde ich persönlich den Anspruch ohne Aggrometer, wo man sieht wie man sich hocharbeitet höher.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (24. April 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar ein Anhänger von Recount u.ä aber DAS ist unter aller Sau.


Das Beschriebene find ich noch harmlos gegenüber vielen anderen Dingen, die ca. seit Sunwell in WoW passiert und Heute wohl Standardverhalten sind. Sowas wie in eienr 400 DPS-Instanz MAX-Server-DPS zu fordern und strickt alle unter MAX-Server-DPS minus 200 DPS rauszuschmeissen is ne deutliche Nummer heftiger, zumal da keiner irgendein Teil aus der Instanz brauchen würde. Da gabs aber auch Spezialisten, die haben nen Raid in "grün" aufgemacht und dann natürlich auf alle Epics Need gehabt...
Auch wenn das hier gesuchte Addon ein externes is, so bekomm ich da schon gleich nen dicken Hals, weil das Verhalten um diese Addons mir das Instanzenspiel total vergällt haben. Und haha, welcher Raidleiter beachtete seit Sunwell noch sowas wie zugeteilte Aufgaben, die dem Spieler DPS kosten ? 
Man kann natürlich auch sagen, daß über ein Jahr Pause von "dem" zu kurz sind. Vielelicht sollten es 10 Jahre sein ?

Mich stört Fast-Creep ohne Not ganz arg. 

Die Hoffnung habe ich nicht aufgegeben, weil sehr viele Spieler von DAoC kommen und wir uns dort in dem Bezug zusammen gerauft haben.


----------



## Tandrus (24. April 2011)

Im allgemein hasse ich diese Hetze gegen Wow immerhin ist es ein spiel was sehr gute standards gesetzt hat was viele spiele nach wow classic 
zum besseren gewendet hat.
Im laufe der zeit ist halt Wow recht unfreundlich gegen Gelegenheitsspieler geworden die halt wenig interesse an optimierung hatten.
Optimale Skillung, Rotation, ein angepasste UI ist halt für normalen zwischendurch Zocker zuviel.
Aber dummerweise wollte genau diese Leute aber auch erfolg und haben sich unter Leuten gemischt die sich halt ein wenig mehr mit ihren Char beschäftigt haben.
Wie es weiter geht brauch ich euch nicht zu erzählen 8-)
Fakt ist egal welches MMO sucht euch Leute die auf eure nievau spielen.
Wen Leute Dps geil sind und jede möglichkeit der optimierung suchen lasst sie doch, diese suchen dann ihresgleichen und ihr eure eigende.
Und das tolle argument ich zahle ja 12,99 jede Monat oder so also will ich auch alles haben, den sei gesagt nur weil ihr in einem Formel 1 Auto
sitzt heisst es noch lange das ihr es auch aufs Siegertreppchen schafft 8-)


----------



## wertzû (24. April 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Das Beschriebene find ich noch harmlos gegenüber vielen anderen Dingen, die ca. seit Sunwell in WoW passiert und Heute wohl Standardverhalten sind. Sowas wie in eienr 400 DPS-Instanz MAX-Server-DPS zu fordern und strickt alle unter MAX-Server-DPS minus 200 DPS rauszuschmeissen is ne deutliche Nummer heftiger, zumal da keiner irgendein Teil aus der Instanz brauchen würde. Da gabs aber auch Spezialisten, die haben nen Raid in "grün" aufgemacht und dann natürlich auf alle Epics Need gehabt...
> Auch wenn das hier gesuchte Addon ein externes is, so bekomm ich da schon gleich nen dicken Hals, weil das Verhalten um diese Addons mir das Instanzenspiel total vergällt haben. Und haha, welcher Raidleiter beachtete seit Sunwell noch sowas wie zugeteilte Aufgaben, die dem Spieler DPS kosten ?
> Man kann natürlich auch sagen, daß über ein Jahr Pause von "dem" zu kurz sind. Vielelicht sollten es 10 Jahre sein ?
> 
> ...




gibt auch immer wieder ausnahmen, mein Raidleiter hatte verständnis das ich weniger Schaden mache weil ich als Retri decurse, mit heile, stunreihenfolge ansage während bosskampf(lichking z.b.) oder tote die wiederbelebt wurde gebufft habe. Und das machte uns auch zur erfolgreichsten gilde des servers. Wir mochten uns, niemand hat gesagt: " der macht aber 2 dps weniger als ich, warum nehmt ihr nicht mich mit?". Und ich finde das gehört zu einer guten gilde bei.

PS: Und ja wir haben AddOns genutzt, ging aber auch gut ohne


----------



## tear_jerker (24. April 2011)

wie hier manche über ein tool herziehen , das helfen kann seine leistung zu maximieren. kommt den leuten gleich die einstein die schuld an der atombombe geben weil er die allgemeine relativitätstheorie als grundlage dafür aufgestellt hat. mal ehrlich, das ist ein werkzeug, nicht mehr nicht weniger und wie jedes werkezug kommt es auf den jenigen an der es benutzt. über das werkzeug zu schimpfen bringt nichts, erklärt denjenigen der es führt lieber wie man es richtig benutzt.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wie hier manche über ein tool herziehen , das helfen kann seine leistung zu maximieren. kommt den leuten gleich die einstein die schuld an der atombombe geben weil er die allgemeine relativitätstheorie als grundlage dafür aufgestellt hat. mal ehrlich, das ist ein werkzeug, nicht mehr nicht weniger und wie jedes werkezug kommt es auf den jenigen an der es benutzt. über das werkzeug zu schimpfen bringt nichts, erklärt denjenigen der es führt lieber wie man es richtig benutzt.



Nein nein, wer so ein Werkzeug benutzt kann aber nicht spielen!!1
_
_Ich muss dir einfach mal vollkommen recht geben!


----------



## Pente (25. April 2011)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier ... 

Immer und immer wieder die selbe Diskussion. Der Parser ist schlecht weil dann die Spieler in RIFT nur noch auf DPS und Ausrüstung achten? So ein quatsch. Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Parser-Programmen hat Trion selbst etliche DPS-Checks, Heal-Checks und Gear-Checks im Spiel eingebaut. Die haben allesamt absolut garnichts mit irgendeinem Parser zu tun. Das sind schlicht und ergreifend Bosse in Instanzen.

*Beispiel DPS-Check:*
- Großer Imker im Reich der Feen (T1)
- Eliam der Verderbte in Runental Expert (T2)
- Jultharin im Zauberkessen (T2)
- Torhüterin Kaleida in den Tiefschlagminen (T2)
- Wärter Arkanisten in den Tiefschlagminen (T2)
- Herzog Letareus in Grünschuppes Pesthauch (Schlachtzug)
- Infiltrator Johlen in Grünschuppes Pesthauch (Schlachtzug)

All diese Begegnungen erfordern ein bestimmtes Maß an Schaden, das die Gruppe verursacht. Natürlich muss niemand einen Parser nutzen und dieser stellt sowieso nur einen groben Richtwert dar und ist nicht etwa ein Allheilmittel. Er ist ganz nett wenn man neue Skillungen testet und sehen möchte wo die Stärken / Schwächen dieser Skillungen liegen. Hohe Critzahlen alleine sagen nämlich bei weitem nicht aus ob eine Skillung unterm Strich nun mehr oder weniger Schaden verursacht als eine andere. Das Ergebnis eines solchen Tools sollte doch nie sein zu sagen "hey es gibt nur diese eine Skillung weil sie am meisten Schaden verursacht". Gerade bei RIFT mit den vielen verschiedenen Seelen und den vier, bzw ab 1.2 fünf, Rollen sollte man seine Spielweise eher der gegebenen Situation anpassen. Einige Bosskämpfe brauchen mehr Heilung, andere mehr Schaden. Wenn die Spieler flexibel und aufeinander abgestimmt sind, kein Problem. Wenn man einfach stur sein Ding macht frag ich mich sowieso wieso man ein MMORPG spielt.

Mein Fazit: Parser ist natürlich kein Muss und der DPS Wert sicher kein Grund jemand aus einer Gruppe zu kicken. Aber für Leute die sich dafür interessieren wieviel Schaden sie in einer bestimmten Skill-Variante verursachen und wo ihre Stärken in dieser Skillung liegen ist es ein nettes und hilfreiches kleines Tool.


----------

